# Notebookkauf

## JMB

Nabend,

ich habe vor, mir ein neues Notebook zu kaufen. Nun will ich den ersten Schritt wagen, vollkommen windows-unabhÃ¤ngig zu werden und und will mir deshalb ein Notebook ohne dem scheiÃ Vista kaufen.

Allerdings will ich nichts kaufen, wo die HÃ¤lfte der Hardware unter Linux nicht lÃ¤uft! Und ich will mit dem Notebook meinen PC ersetzen. Mein Preislimit ist 1.500â¬.

Ich habe da schon etwas gefunden: hier

was sagt ihr dazu? Bin bezÃ¼glich Grafikkarten grad nicht so fit. Ist die gut? Wirft ATI Probleme unter Linux auf? Ist die GraKa auch fÃ¼r anspruchsvolle Arbeiten wie 3D-Anwendungen wie Maya oder Compositing geeignet?

Oder aber ein MacBook. Funktioniert ein MacBook mit IntelCore unter Linux einwandfrei, oder gibts da Probleme? Wenn ja, welche?

Vielen dank schon mal fÃ¼r eure Hilfe!

viele GrÃ¼Ãe,

JMB

----------

## JMB

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen?

----------

## Beforegod

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin:

Kauf Dir ein MacBook - damit wirst auf langer Dauer zufrieden sein. Linux unterstützung ist zwar nicht sonderlich toll (musst selber mal im Netz gucken) aber Mac OS X ist ja auch nicht ohne  :Smile: 

Ansonsten - ATI unter Linux ist leider noch immer eine Geschichte für sich.

Also unbedingt mal Knoppix holen und schauen ob Du es vor ort testen kannst.

Läuft nichtmal Knoppix gut - vergiss es.

----------

## JMB

also auf meinem jetzigen PC lÃ¤uft es auch, sogar beryl lÃ¤uft ohne Probleme. Ich selber hatte also noch keine Probleme mit ATI, ich hab immer nur davon gehÃ¶rt^^

Inwiefern ist die Linux-UnterstÃ¼tzung nicht "sonderlich toll"?

Mac OS ist zwar nicht ohne, aber ich habe die BefÃ¼rchtung, das es meinem bisherigen Stil, soviel Freeware zu verwenden, wie nur mÃ¶glich, im Wege stehen wird. Deshalb will ich auf jeden Fall auch die MÃ¶glichkeit haben, Linux zu verwenden.

----------

## Beforegod

Nun als Selbst-Mac Nutzer kann ich Dir nur sagen:

Viele Linux Software läuft auch unter Mac - zwar unter X11 (was einige Eingewöhnung bei der Bedienung fordert) aber es läuft.

Und Mac Freeware gibts genug... und dafür auch genug Mac Foren.

Mein aktueller Stand ist es, das man zwar Linux auf nem Mac laufen lassen kann - aber beim Mac Book Pro hast halt so einige dolle Sachen wie Tastaturbeleuchtung, Motion Sensor die unter Linux nicht gehen (soweit ich weiss).

----------

## dakjo

Ich kann nur HP-Notebooks empfehlen, aber nicht die Consumer Reihe(Pavillion), sondern die Buisness (HP Compaq). Hab ein nx8220. Es funktioniert alles.

----------

## JMB

Ich wÃ¼rde mir wenn, dann schon ein normales MacBook kaufen. Pro Ã¼bersteigt mein Preislimit. Habe ich jetzt auch grad gelesen, dass es da doch einiges an Freeware geben soll. Noch ein Punkt fÃ¼r MacBook. Mir ist es trotzdem wichtig, dass auch Linux lÃ¤uft. Aber ich denke das wird schon machbar sein, auch wenn es sich ziemlich kompliziert anhÃ¶rt, was ich so gelesen hab. Wenn die Tastaturbeleuchtung das einzige ist, was nicht funktioniert, ist mir das egal   :Wink: 

Von HP habe ich kein Notebook mit Intel Core 2 Duo gefunden, welches ohne Betriebssystem geliefert wird. Bin schon eher zu diesem Prozessor hingeneigt.

----------

## Marlo

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> ...HP-Notebooks ... Buisness (HP Compaq)

 

Zustimm-Grunz

Hinzu kommen IBM und Dell.

Dass die Umstellungen am Kernel 2.6.2x noch nicht richtig funktionieren, kann man nicht den Geräten anlasten.

Ma

PS: JMB, biste mal so nett und stellst deinen Browser auf Westlich

----------

## JMB

Dell liefert Inspiron auch nicht ohne Windows...

----------

## Marlo

 *JMB wrote:*   

> Dell liefert Inspiron auch nicht ohne Windows...

 

Das  kann möglich  sein.

----------

## b3cks

 *JMB wrote:*   

> Dell liefert Inspiron auch nicht ohne Windows...

 

Man kann die nicht genutzte Window$-Lizenz problemlos "zurückgeben".

 :Arrow:  http://www.thealternative.ch/tiki-index.php?page=Software-Refund-de

HP Compaq (nx) / IBM ThinkPad ++

Btw: Der wievielte PC/Notebook/Hardware-Kauf-Thread ist das?

Könnte man nicht einen allgemeinen Hardwarekauf/-empfehlungs-Thread als Sticky machen? Ist ja immerhin die mit meistgestellte und kritischste Frage, wenn es um unser allseits geliebtes OS geht.

----------

## JMB

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Man kann die nicht genutzte Window$-Lizenz problemlos "zurï¿½ckgeben".
> 
>  http://www.thealternative.ch/tiki-index.php?page=Software-Refund-de

 

wow, das hÃ¤tte ich ehrlichgesagt nicht gedacht, schon gar nciht von Dell!

Das wirft meine Meinung und PlÃ¤ne wieder komplett um    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nikaya

 *JMB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wow, das hÃ¤tte ich ehrlichgesagt nicht gedacht, schon gar nciht von Dell!
> 
> Das wirft meine Meinung und PlÃ¤ne wieder komplett um   

 

Wobei Dell ja angeblich jetzt groß einen auf linuxfreundlich macht,da die Kundschaft sich mehr Linuxunterstützung wünscht.Mal sehen wie es sich in der Zukunft entwickelt.

----------

## ConiKost

Ich kann die Compaq HP Pavilion dy9200 Serie empfehlen ...

Meine Mutter hat einen ... alles rennt soweit ohne Probleme ...

Hat eine NVidia Grafikkarte und einen AMD Prozessor  :Smile: 

Und dazu für 1300 Euro relativ günstig ...

Bis auf das interne Modem rennt alles ...

----------

## dakjo

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Bis auf das interne Modem rennt alles ...

 

Wer braucht noch ein (Analog)-Modem?

----------

## ConiKost

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   ....
> 
> Bis auf das interne Modem rennt alles ... 
> 
> Wer braucht noch ein (Analog)-Modem?

 

kA? Meine Mutter braucht es nicht ... ich wollts ja nur mal gesagt haben  :Wink: 

----------

## JMB

ja, das mag sein, dass Dell IN ZUKUNFT linuxfreundlicher wird, aber im Moment liefern sie die Inspiron-Notebooks nicht ohne Windows. Ich hab bei denen angerufen und die meinten erst ab Notebooks in der Preisklasse über 2000 .

----------

## Marlo

 *JMB wrote:*   

> ... die meinten erst ab Notebooks in der Preisklasse über 2000 .

 

Definitiv nicht. Noch mal anrufen!

Ma

----------

